# Препараты бора (таблетки, инъекции)



## kvvv2004 (25 Янв 2012)

Подскажите какие бывают еще препараты с бором кроме бора-бора ? желательно иньекции.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Янв 2012)

борная кислота, спиртовый раствор 3%.
 а зачем вам?


----------



## kvvv2004 (28 Янв 2012)

Пытаюсь увеличить рост,бывает беременные растут после 20-ти лет из-за повышенного всасывания организмом кальция.Хочу принимать бор т.к. он притягивает кальций.

В течение I и II триместров беременности содержание 1,25(OH)2D возрастает пропорционально увеличению концентрации витамин D-связывающего белка; уровень свободного 1,25(OH)2D не меняется. В течение же последнего триместра, когда происходит максимальная минерализация костей скелета плода, повышенная потребность в кальции удовлетворяется путем увеличения концентрации свободного 1,25(OH)2D, который в свою очередь усиливает всасывание кальция в кишечнике.
http://med-books.info/vnutrennie-bolezni_718/obmen-kaltsiya-fosfora-kostnaya-tkan.html


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Янв 2012)

Не верьте - Вас обманули!


----------



## kvvv2004 (28 Янв 2012)

У меня одноклассница в 28 лет родила,раньше была меня ниже см на 5  (и после института часто видел ее) а теперь мы почти наравне.У знакомого сестра такая же история.


----------

